# Gladesmen tiller extension input



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Been watching the forum for a while, first time post; looking for some input from the experienced.
After tons of hundreds of days waiting for the right one, she finally found me.. I just picked up a sweetie Gladesmen from a forum member in SC. The skiff is rad, super clean, very well taken care of, powered by 25esh yami 2 smoke. Boats a rocket with the stock prop, even burnin it out of the hole. (still learning how to drive it). Ive got a 13P PT SRA that will be here today.

I'm looking for some input on a tiller extension.. I'm sold on a carbon marine which I will be ordering. Ive searched everywhere but cant find anything on desired lengths or how to measure for one. The boat has a poling platform which is low. I'm 6' 1", have to do the awkward under platform hang on as of now. No jack plate or grab bar, no plans for either as of now. I got a piece of 2 inch pvc and started at overall 36" on the tiller handle and been cutting it down. I'm thinking 30 or 28 inches will do. Any good input would be much appreciated.. They are expensive and want to do it right the first time. Thanks all.
View attachment 5835


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where are you most comfortable driving the skiff from? I noticed you don't have a grab bar so it's hard to estimate the length. I had mine setup so I could either drive standing up or make adjustments for turning while sitting down.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's the best picture I could find to help with the measurements. If I wanted to drive standing up it was perfect. I could also sit on the edge of the seat and drive but turning one way took a little adjusting. Hope this helps


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Carbon marine all the way.


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

View attachment 5855
Thanks for your input and time Afterhours.. you had one of the sweetest Gladesmen I've seen.. This is a picture of 28" overall to the end of the rubber grip. Seems to work. I can stand and turn without it grabbing my pocket and while sitting, its pretty comfortable. I can see what your saying about getting used to turning left.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks good! I thought about making the trip up from Tampa to check out that boat. Just couldn't make it happen.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a 36" CM that works great for standing. You can order slightly longer and then cut to best length for your skiff. Joe at CM recommends this method.


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

crboggs, thanks. this one was in SC, way far from home. worth every headache on the way tho, shes perfect.

sjrobin, I have heard of others doing that and I am still considering, might be the best way to go, I was wondering if the molded in grip is worth keeping or if its not a big deal to cut off.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a 24" carbon marine tiller extension for my 2007 Yamaha 2 stroke i could possibly let go if you are interested


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

T Bone said:


> I have a 24" carbon marine tiller extension for my 2007 Yamaha 2 stroke i could possibly let go if you are interested


Thanks T bone, someone else said they ran a 24" on their gladesmen, I measured for it but it just seamed too short. I think 28 will be the min for me. Thank you for the offer tho.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

James said:


> I was wondering if the molded in grip is worth keeping or if its not a big deal to cut off.


Are you talking about the molded end on the tiller end of the extension? You definitely do not want to cut that part off. I've never seen a CM tiller extension with a grip on the other end.

edit- never mind. I see you're measuring from the base of the throttle.


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Are you talking about the molded end on the tiller end of the extension? You definitely do not want to cut that part off. I've never seen a CM tiller extension with a grip on the other end.
> 
> Don't use the measurement of that PVC when you order your extension. It's not seated far enough down on the throttle. The part from Carbon Marine will seat further down on the throttle.


No, the end you hold on to. I've read of people ordering the max length of 36" and cutting the end you hold on to down to the desired length and putting the end cap back on. I know they are manufactured with a non slip grip where you hold on to. It would suck to have to cut it off if it was important.


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Are you talking about the molded end on the tiller end of the extension? You definitely do not want to cut that part off. I've never seen a CM tiller extension with a grip on the other end.
> 
> edit- never mind. I see you're measuring from the base of the throttle.


The remaining grip in that photo is 3 inched in length. the PVC is at 25" in that pic. overall 28" in length.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

James said:


> I know they are manufactured with a non slip grip where you hold on to. It would suck to have to cut it off if it was important.


Humph, I don't know. Mine didn't have any kind of non slip on the grip end.


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Humph, I don't know. Mine didn't have any kind of non slip on the grip end.


"The TillerPillar grip area is treated with a non-slip texture so even with wet hands you can safely twist the throttle."
View attachment 5856
Quote from the manufacturer. and afterhours photo.. Ive never inspected one up close so really I don't know if its a big deal or not.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

After cutting....just tape it off and spray some new bedliner on it.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I mocked one up a few years ago using a section of 1 1/2" PVC to cover the throttle handle, a 1" bushing, then a section of 1" PVC for the remainder of the extension. I cut 3 slits lengthwise in the 1 1/2" piece and drilled a 1/2" hole at the end of each slit to relieve any tendency to split at that location. I used 2 hose clamps to hold the extension onto the throttle, and then just trimmed the end a couple of times during use to see what worked best. My intent was to order a "real" tiller extension, but I ended up just making a slightly improved version of the PVC mockup (mostly consisting of flaring the end that fits over the throttle by hitting it with a heat gun and then rounding it with a light bulb) and wrapped the handle end with a tennis racket grip. I keep the boat in my garage, so the first grip lasted almost 2 years and I just replaced it. I can post a pic later if you'd like to see it. It does flex a little bit, but I've never felt it was unsafe. I have tilt and trim on the motor but just created a hole in the 1 1/2" section over the throttle that I can reach a finger into.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> After cutting....just tape it off and spray some new bedliner on it.



This or sand, coat with epoxy and spread sand, silica or whatever on there


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

Battfisher said:


> I mocked one up a few years ago using a section of 1 1/2" PVC to cover the throttle handle, a 1" bushing, then a section of 1" PVC for the remainder of the extension. I cut 3 slits lengthwise in the 1 1/2" piece and drilled a 1/2" hole at the end of each slit to relieve any tendency to split at that location. I used 2 hose clamps to hold the extension onto the throttle, and then just trimmed the end a couple of times during use to see what worked best. My intent was to order a "real" tiller extension, but I ended up just making a slightly improved version of the PVC mockup (mostly consisting of flaring the end that fits over the throttle by hitting it with a heat gun and then rounding it with a light bulb) and wrapped the handle end with a tennis racket grip. I keep the boat in my garage, so the first grip lasted almost 2 years and I just replaced it. I can post a pic later if you'd like to see it. It does flex a little bit, but I've never felt it was unsafe. I have tilt and trim on the motor but just created a hole in the 1 1/2" section over the throttle that I can reach a finger into.


Thanks battfisher, I'm open to all input. if it doesn't help me it may help someone else. I have researched quite a bit and haven't found much on it. I've got a friend who used an aluminum little league bat and did similar to what you explained. he loves it and swears by it. lets see what you got!


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

Sublime said:


> This or sand, coat with epoxy and spread sand, silica or whatever on there


That's a good idea.. sand over epoxy. the bedliner would be good too but from my experience with the rattle can kind, it eventually comes off on your hand.


----------



## floridaboy41 (Jul 4, 2015)

I did the same thing that Battfisher did and added a wood dowel down the center so i could push on the end of it and it would depress the stop button on the handle. I also cut a slot in the handle so i could put a screw in the wood to keep it from coming out of the handle. This the second one i have made and it has worked great.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Depending on the setup, I wouldn't leave the carbon extension on the motor while trailering. Your trailer COULD hit a big bump and your tiller arm COULD bounce up sharply, hitting the bottom of the poling platform and putting a crack in said carbon tiller extension. 

Don't ask me how I know this.

But with a little epoxy and carbon fiber material my extension is functional again, albeit not as pretty as it once was.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

You mention that your 28" model seems to be the correct length. So you can start with the 30" Carbon Marine, try it out, and cut it down to 2 inches and still have plenty of grip - I knocked mine down from 36" to 33 1/2" and still had enough. If you take off more than that, you can try the bedliner or epoxy and silica/sand suggested by Sublime.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

James said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been watching the forum for a while, first time post; looking for some input from the experienced.
> After tons of hundreds of days waiting for the right one, she finally found me.. I just picked up a sweetie Gladesmen from a forum member in SC. The skiff is rad, super clean, very well taken care of, powered by 25esh yami 2 smoke. Boats a rocket with the stock prop, even burnin it out of the hole. (still learning how to drive it). Ive got a 13P PT SRA that will be here today.
> ...


I have a similar Gladeskiff Spear Glade X n 25++hp Yamaha, the SRA 13 5000 was toooo much pitch and had to change to a SRA 12 5850 to turn up enough rpms. My suggestion is to use a tiny tac and verify your rpm range. It won't hit the rev limiter until way over 6000. Suppose the Gladesmen weights less than my 350# skiff.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Just do a whippin on it like I did...or you can do a fancy turks head thingy.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

floridaboy41 said:


> I did the same thing that Battfisher did and added a wood dowel down the center so i could push on the end of it and it would depress the stop button on the handle. I also cut a slot in the handle so i could put a screw in the wood to keep it from coming out of the handle. This the second one i have made and it has worked great.





James said:


> Thanks battfisher, I'm open to all input. if it doesn't help me it may help someone else. I have researched quite a bit and haven't found much on it. I've got a friend who used an aluminum little league bat and did similar to what you explained. he loves it and swears by it. lets see what you got!


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks battfisher, great ingenuity. I like the reducer.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Hope it helps. I roughened up the inside of the "legs" of the 1 1/2" PVC with 80 grit sandpaper and painted it with liquid electrical tape. Keeps it from slipping. 


James said:


> Thanks battfisher, great ingenuity. I like the reducer.


s.


----------



## matthewb (Jul 4, 2015)

Dont want to derail the thread but is there any way you can get a height measurement of how high your poling platform is off the back deck of your Gladesmen I just got a 2007 and want to make sure I can clear my motor


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

matthewb said:


> Dont want to derail the thread but is there any way you can get a height measurement of how high your poling platform is off the back deck of your Gladesmen I just got a 2007 and want to make sure I can clear my motor


I don't have a platform...someone else will have to chime in.


----------

